# rb25 turbo spark plugs



## twistd logic (Jun 19, 2004)

hey ppl, was wondering what are the best plugs to use in my rb25 turbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

whatever nissan comes with stock... they're probably platinum. and they're probably NGK. just stick with them...


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

NGK is the prefered and recommended plug for the Skyline's engine. Here's the part number (for the R33's RB25DET)
Stock Copper: PFR5G-11
Iridium (recommended plug): BKR5EIX-11
Platinum: BKR5EVX-11
MAX (Iridium & Platinum): BKR5EIX-11P

Now, if it's an R34's RB25DET change the 5 to a 6 in all the part numbers. Also a good idea on the R33's if you've increased the boost. The 6 is a colder plug, which actually means it can take higher temperatures.


----------

